
Calculating Trajectory – In Case You Find Yourself Near a Giant Slingshot - icey
http://mikesenese.com/DOIT/2010/10/calculating-trajector/
======
bradleyland
I am determined to find a way to use this to improve my Angry Birds
performance.

